# you gave it all bubbles you fought till the end



## Pamela Moses (Aug 7, 2007)

bubbles passed away today in toms arms surrounded by all of us


----------



## ellissian (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 7, 2007)

So hard to let them go. I'm glad he was surrounded by those he loved and loved him. 
I'm so sorry. RIP Bubbles.

My thoughts and prayers are with you,
Hugs,
Sealy


----------



## Michaela (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry Pamela. :tears2:

Binky free Bubbles...:rainbow:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

Binky free bubbles :rainbow:


----------



## Pamela Moses (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for your replies

itis hard and we have sringe fed him for nearly 5 weeks now since his back spurs were done again under sedation pain relief and antibiotics he just couldnt take anymore of it yesterday he stopped taking any of it am


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost your little one. How wonderful that Bubbles could feel all that love, not only at the end, but for all of the time that you had him.:bigtears:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Im very sorry for your loss

Binky free bubbles:tears2:


----------



## Pamela Moses (Aug 8, 2007)

picture of bubbles on side dont know how to add picture in a post


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 8, 2007)

im sry to hear about bubbles..thoughts and prayers for youray:

binky free at the bridge Bubbles


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 8, 2007)

ray:so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kokkiniklosti (Aug 10, 2007)

It sounds like this little guy had to fight hard! It seems that he just couldn;t stand it any more! But he was so lucky to be surrounded by his family that loved him so much! R.I.P. Bubbles!

(To put pictures in a post make an account in photobucket, or something like this, upload the photos there, following the intsructions! Under each uploaded picture you will find its IMG code! Copy it and paste it in the text before you post it in the topic!)


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 11, 2007)

Rest in peace and binky free, Bubbles :rainbow::rabbithop


----------



## Pamela Moses (Aug 11, 2007)

Here are some pictures of bubbleshttp://[url=http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z158/_tee_m_/mebubs.jpg]http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z158/_tee_m_/mebubs.jpg[/url]

[url=http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z158/_tee_m_/bubs2.jpg]http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z158/_tee_m_/bubs2.jpg[/url]


----------

